
Is it Useful? - danw
http://bokardo.com/archives/comic-is-it-useful/
======
brlewis
Better style would be to select only the columns you use.

WordPress database error: [Got error 28 from table handler]

SELECT DISTINCT (star) FROM wp_posts WHERE 1=1 AND post_name = 'comic-is-it-
useful' AND post_date_gmt (less)= '2007-05-24 16:56:59' AND (post_status !=
"static") AND post_status != "attachment" GROUP BY wp_posts.ID ORDER BY
post_date DESC

Error 404 - Not Found

